# @ Thomas 9904



## Joachim (12. Januar 2003)

Hallo Thomas und Boardies,

die meisten von uns essen den gefangenen Fisch auch selbst.
Manche von uns können diesen auch selbst zubereiten, da
Frau den Fisch nicht gerne in die Hand nimmt. Ich suche
eine schmackhafte Sauce zu Forelle, Zander, Barsch, Hecht,
welche zu Teigwaren wie z.B. Nudeln passt.
Die wenig im Handel käuflichen Soßen schmecken mir nicht.
Hast du hier eine praktikable Lösung, sprich ein Rezept
für eine gute Sauce.???


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2003)

Logisch hab ich.

Das einfachste ist eine &quot;Grundsauce&quot;, die man naach Geschmack variieren kann.

Diese läßt sich sehr einfach herstellen: 
Entweder kocht man aus Fischresten beim Filieren einen Fond (Reste mit etwas Zwiebeln, Lauch und Sellerie, dazu Nelken, Wacholder, Lorbeer ansetzen und ca. 20 Minuten köcheln lassen). Verhältnis Reste/Gemüse zu Wasser 1:1.
Dann abseihen.

Andere Möglichkeit: Statt Fischfond einfach etwas Fleisch- oder Gemüsebrühe nehmen und daraus den Fond machen (Nach Packungsanleitung).

Dann Ca. 1/2 Liter Fond, 1/4 Liter Weißwein (nach Geschmack, kann auch weniger/mehr sin) und 1/4 Liter Sahne nehmen, aufkochen, mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken und mit Mondamin auf die gewünschte Stärke abbinden. 

Diese &quot;Grundsoße&quot; kann man z.B. mit Senf, Meerrettich, Kräutern, Tomatenmark, Pilzen etc.. verfeinern und so variabel nach Wunsch gestalten. 

Gibt man kurz vor dem Servierenb noch etwas steif geschlagene Sahne unter die Soße, erhält man eine schöne schaumige Konsistenz.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Fischbox (12. Januar 2003)

@ Thomas9904 


> Hoffe geholfen zu haben



Das hast Du ganz bestimmt und das gilt nicht nur für Joachim!! :m


----------



## wolle (12. Januar 2003)

lecker,lecker  #h


----------



## svenskepilk (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: @ Thomas 9904*

@ thomas: Welche Fischreste nimmst du für den Fischfond? Das keine eingeweide dabei sind is mir klar. Aber wie sieht das mit dem Kopf aus? mit kiehmen oder ohne? Ich denke mal das die Gräten generell die Soße Gelieren und auch zum Geschmack beitragen.

Bitte entschuldigt das ich dieses alte Thema wieder aufwärme...

Svenskepilk


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: @ Thomas 9904*

@ svenskepilk: 
Wieso fürs aufwärmen entschuldigen??
Ist doch das Schöne am Anglerboard dass die Infos erhalten bleiben))

Zum Thema: 
Innereien natürlich nicht, sonst aber alles. Also alles was beim ausgenommenen Fisch nach dem Filieren noch übrig ist: Kopf, Haut, Gräten und Abschnitte von den Filets.

Gelieren geht auch bei Gräten nur wenn man sie zu lange kocht. Deswegen nur ca. 20 - 30 Minuten köcheln lassen.


----------



## Garfield0815 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: @ Thomas 9904*

@ Thomas

Ich bekomme schon wieder Hunger. das wird garantiert bald getestet #6


----------



## Knobbes (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: @ Thomas 9904*

Da haben wir ja mal wieder einen super Tipp vom Chefkoch.
Weiter so.
gruss Knobbes


----------



## Gator01 (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: @ Thomas 9904*

Hallo Thomas , hast Du vieleicht ein Zubereitungstip für einen Stör ??
Genau gesagt ein Sternhausen. Ich kann im Moment nix damit anfangen und hab ihn eingefroren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: @ Thomas 9904*

Das Schöne am Stör (und  seinen Verwandten):
Weisses, festes und gut schmeckendes Fleisch.
Kannst Du im Prinzip immer Dein Lieblingsrezepz verwenden, gehört z uden Fischen mit denen man (fast) alles machen kann.


----------



## Zanderkisser (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: @ Thomas 9904*

Also des Soßen-rezept find ich geil!!!Werd ich demnächst doch glei mal testen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: @ Thomas 9904*

Berichte dann auch mal wies geklappt hat )


----------



## chippog (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: @ Thomas 9904*

die kiemen schneide ich noch aus dem kopf raus, du doch auch thomas?
eine völlig andere variante läuft folgendermassen: gräten- und hautfreie fischfilets, zum beispiel barsch oder aus dem salzwasser gerne lippfische, in mundgerechte stückchen schneiden und kurz in hühnerweissweinbrühe garen, nicht kochen! mit pesto auf spagetti und salat verspeisen. das pesto kann auch aus geschälten, feingehackten mandeln, trockenem weissbrot, olivenöl, citronensaft, salz, pfeffer und wasser im mixer hergestellt werden. mengen weiss ich gerade nicht, muss ich noch nachschlagen, wenn es nicht sogar schon hier im küchenanglerbord verewigt steht. ist auf jeden fall eine leckere angelegenheit. chipp


----------

